# Nowhere Comes Close To China In Skyscraper Construction [Infographic]



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Nowhere Comes Close To China In Skyscraper Construction [Infographic]
DEC 22, 2017 

Niall McCarthy , CONTRIBUTOR










2017 saw a record-breaking boom in skyscraper construction. Across the globe, a grand total of 144 new buildings over 200 meters (660 feet) tall were constructed including 15 "supertall buildings" at least 300 meters (980 feet) high, according to The Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat. Nowhere is more obsessed with building skywards than China. This year, China finished an impressive 76 buildings 200 meters tall or higher. The United States comes a very distant second, only building ten skyscrapers by comparison. South Korea rounds off the top-three with a grand total of seven while its isolated neighbor to the north completed four.

North Korea's four newest skyscrapers are concentrated at the Ryomyong residential complex in Pyongyang and the highest of them stretches 270 meters. China's tallest skyscraper of 2017 is the 115 floor Ping An Finance Center in Shenzhen which is now the world's fourth-tallest building. It stands 599 meters (1,965 feet) tall with 459,525 square meters (4,946,286 square feet) of space. The Lotte World Tower in Seoul, South Korea, is the second tallest skyscraper of 2017 while Dubai's Marina 101 comes third.
https://www.forbes.com/sites/niallm...craper-construction-infographic/#192c068d349f


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

they quote CTBUH, so here is the full report with many more awesome statistics: http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/year-in-review/2017

Here another interesting tidbit:
*"For the 10th year running, China had the most 200-meter-plus completions with 76, representing 53% of the global 2017 total. Although still the world champion by a wide margin, this is a reduction from 2016, when China had 83 completions, for 65% of that year’s total."*


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Next year UAE and Malaysia are gonna have a bigger share, I reckon. Many well advanced projects in Dubai and Kuala Lumpur that could complete in 2018.


----------



## CHINA0086 (Dec 27, 2014)

Unfortunately construction is still slow due to the demolition is always difficult.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Interesting to see if SK and NK were united they'd have built more skyscrapers than the US.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

If you go to the Wikipedia page on the tallest buildings in the world, you'll see that China dominates the list. What's more, most of those Chinese skyscrapers were built in extremely recent years. It's crazy.


----------



## kanjeng taat pribadi (Oct 10, 2016)

wow, my country make it to the top five, awesome :cheers:


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Hard to beat that rate, I wonder how long before it slows down 10 to 20 years perhaps?


----------



## ozwuli (Dec 6, 2017)

I can see China dominating the 200m+ category for at least the next 10 - 20 years. China began its current economic reforms in 1978 when urbanization was around 20%. Today, the percentage of people living in China's urban areas is still only around 56%, compare to about 80% for the US and 93.5% for Japan, so there's still a ton of room for building up to accommodate the hundreds of millions of people that will be moving into China's cities.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

These days I'm lazy on SkyscraperCity because I only follow projects in New York City and Dubai, because nowhere comes close to China in terms of constructing value-engineered glass boxes, there's a serious lack of exciting projects. Only thing I find interesting these days are the artificial island projects around Hainan island. In all the big cities it's like wow, lots of skyscrapers, and they all look the same...


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
while I love modern boxes, there are still many unique skyscrapers rising. Chaotianmen, CTF Tianjin, Wuhan Center, Golden Eagle Tiandi, China Resources HQ, Chengdu Greenland Center, etc etc. You really miss out if you don't follow some of these projects. :cheers: Amazing structures can only stand out if we also have filler boxes, I don't mind all the 300m blue glass boxes in Shenzhen for example, because they just add to the ocean of skyscrapers. New York is also full of forgettable 200m brown boxes and it just adds to the density for other towers to stand out, so I do welcome every "boring" tower. :cheers:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Whoa, Droneriot, you really need to look into the China construction threads more.


----------



## WilliamsJhon (Mar 6, 2018)

ALl is very good but construction process is very low down that's why everything is lazy in our country Essay Help like this page they will help you every in your working projects


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Realistically how much longer will this last? It's mind boggling how many skyscrapers China builds and how big they are. It's not a bad thing, I like most Chinese buildings but it can't be sustainable. I keep reading articles about how most of them are empty.

I'm not an expert on the Chinese market, could someone who knows more fill us in?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

New article, CNN:

https://edition.cnn.com/style/article/skyscraper-china-ctbuh-2018/index.html


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Only 3 in India? Unbelievable.


----------



## AJIekc (Jul 21, 2008)

A Chicagoan said:


> If you go to the Wikipedia page on the tallest buildings in the world, you'll see that China dominates the list. What's more, most of those Chinese skyscrapers were built in extremely recent years. It's crazy.


1. China
2. UAE
3. US
4. Rus/Malaysia


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

The UAE is incredible given its relatively small population. 

It's a no brainer that China and the US are going to have tons of skyscrapers.


----------



## colineddie05 (Mar 12, 2019)

The real smile. It is also called Duchenne's smile. This smile owes its name to the French researcher Guillaume Duchenne. In Duchenne's smile, there is a contraction of the major and minor zygomatic muscles near the mouth (the muscle that you have in the cheek of rectangular shape). In addition, in Duchenne's smile, the corners of the lips slightly rise, the cheeks contract and wrinkles occur around the eyes, known as crow's feet. This smile is a kind of smile very spontaneous and, without a doubt, the most sincere. This is the smile you must adapt to captivate your students.
How can you get Duchenne's smile when you enter the classroom? Good question. Well, what it is about is to enter the classroom with the best predisposition and trying to think of something nice for you.

The fake smile (see the picture of the boys and girls smiling). The false smile is very easy to perform because it only involves the use of the greater zygomatic muscle, the muscle that goes from the jaw to the corner of the mouth. In the false smile, there is a disconnection between the lips and the eyes, eyes that usually transmit a distracted look.
A very good way to distinguish between a false smile and a true one is that the false one runs and disappears very quickly, while the true smile is slower in its execution, that is, it is a more gradual smile. Looking for the BEST option to ask to do my essay for me? Urgent Essay Help offers the FASTEST service in the UK


----------



## John32 (Feb 7, 2018)

Stuck with your essay and can’t move on? Try out our free essay typer which will help your overcome the writer’s block.


----------

